# Party Punch



## kimbaby (Mar 31, 2007)

46 oz. pineapple juice
2 cans frozen orange juice
2 liter sprite or 7 up or ginger ale
1 large can crushed pineapple
3 bananas
1 can frozen limeade

in punch bowl combine....

blended bananas and pineapple.
add other ingredients expect ginger ale and freeze.
about 1 hour b/f ready to serve,
remove from freezer. add the ginger ale
and serve.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 31, 2007)

I love punch, thanks for your recipe.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 31, 2007)

yep and this is 100% my recipe...


----------

